# JAR ausführen



## Destiny1985 (10. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Das Packprogramm auf meinem PC hat dummerweise die .jar Dateien für sich beansprucht, sodass wenn ich eine .jar doppelklicke das Packprogramm aufgeht.

Mit welcher .exe muss ich eine .jar öffnen, um das Programm auch wie gewollt auszuführen?


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Feb 2006)

javaw


----------



## Destiny1985 (10. Feb 2006)

Meine Java-Installation hat davon mehrere ... welche nehme ich ?

Benutzte 1.4.2


----------



## Roar (10. Feb 2006)

es gibt nur eine javaw.exe und die ist in /jre/bin
wenn du mehrer installationen hast, hast du natürlich auich mehrere javaw's


----------



## lin (10. Feb 2006)

unter linux müsstest du nur Konsole öffnen und java -jar + dein Programm eingeben...


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Feb 2006)

Unter windows auch  :wink:


----------



## Destiny1985 (13. Feb 2006)

Also wenn ich eine .jar mit javaw öffne kommt



			
				Fehlermeldung hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Could not find the main class. Program will exit.



oO ?!


----------



## Ilja (13. Feb 2006)

die main-class mußt du entweder in der Manifest-Datei angeben (such im forum)

...oder

du startest wie folgt:
javaw -cp deine.jar package.subpackage.mainclasse

wenn du keine packages nutzst:
javaw -cp deine.jar deinemainclasse


----------



## Destiny-nicht eingeloggt (13. Feb 2006)

das ist ne jar-datei, die an nem anderen PC einwandfrei funktioniert.

hab auch extra noch nen anderes programm im jar format geladen. ergebnis: am anderen pc gehts, den dem hier net.

hängt also net mit dem jar zusammen...

ich bin verwirrt ;(


----------



## Ilja (13. Feb 2006)

ist auf dem anderen pc auch windows? und die gleiche Java-Version?


----------



## Destiny1985 (13. Feb 2006)

jopp ... beides


----------



## Destiny1985 (13. Feb 2006)

Keiner ne Idee ??


----------



## Guest (14. Feb 2006)

Destiny1985 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Keiner ne Idee ??



Mach mal eine DOS-Box auf und gib path ein. Schau dann dort ob dein JDK bzw. mind. das JRE mit drin steht.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Feb 2006)

Was geht den jetzt eigentlich net??


Wennst in der Dos Box javaw -jar bla.jar eingibst geht das net oder wenn du Doppelklickst auf ne jar Datei?


----------



## Destiny1985 (16. Feb 2006)

es geht net, das ich auf eine jar-Datei doppelklicke !

Der Fehler, der dann kommt, ist:

"Could not find the main class. Program will exit."

Bei anderen PCs läuft dieser jar aber einwandfrei !!

der gesetzte path ist: 

"C:\Program Files\j2sdk_nb\j2sdk1.4.2\bin"


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Feb 2006)

Lässt sie sich wenigstens mit
_java -jar MeinJar.jar_
starten?


----------



## thE_29 (16. Feb 2006)

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.JAR\shell\open\command

Dort Neu Zeichenfolge:
java -jar %1


Finde es im Kontextmenü vom Explorer net!

Normalerweise kann man das dort auch einstellen!!

Wichtig ist dieses %1 sonst gehts nicht!


----------



## Ilja (16. Feb 2006)

du mußt die manifest-datei im package bearbeiten
öffne es mit WinZip oder WinRAR und füge in die Manifest.mf die Zeile ein:
Main-Class: deinpackage.deineklasse
(wichtig: dahinter mind. 2 zeilenumbrüche!)

wenn du kein Package nutzst, dann einfach den Klassennamen (in beiden fällen ohne .class)

speichern und genießen!


----------



## SamHotte (16. Feb 2006)

Haste in der jar-Datei ein Manifest? Riecht ein bisserl danach, als würde das fehlen ... [edit] mal wieder zu langsam ;-)


----------



## thE_29 (16. Feb 2006)

Es geht ja auf anderen PCs ^^


Er hat irgendwas falsch beim Kontexteintrag für jar Dateien....


Den Fehler hatte ich auch mal, bekam immer "Could not find main class.." wenn ich einen Doppelklick auf die jar Datei gemacht habe!


----------



## norman (16. Feb 2006)

also ich habe nur das jdk 1.5 installiert, aber 2 auswahlmöglichkeiten (rechtsklick ->öffnen mit) für das ausführen einer jar-datein. bei einer klappts, bei der anderen "could not find main class.."

kann leider nicht herausfinden, auf welche exe-dateien die verweise im "öffnen mit"-menü zeigen.


----------



## thE_29 (16. Feb 2006)

Wenns bei einer klappt und bei der anderen net, hat die andere kein Manifest!!


Bei ihm funktioniert die gleiche Datei aber auf anderen PCs, ergo hat er beim Starten was falsch!


----------



## norman (16. Feb 2006)

in meinem fall geht es um dieselbe jar-datei..wenn da das manifest fehlen würde, ginge es doch so oder so nicht? whatever :/


----------



## thE_29 (16. Feb 2006)

Mh, dann hast auch den Fehler den ich auch mal hatte..


Irgendwas stimmt dann beim starten net..

Entweder ist "%1" oder so oder irgendwas falsch in der registry drinnen...

Habe mir auch noch einen Zusatzeintrag "open" geschrieben und mit dem gings... Per default gings nie.


----------



## Destiny1985 (17. Feb 2006)

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.JAR\shell\open\command 

gibts bei mir gar net oO

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.JAR habe ich, und darin ist ein Eintrag von dem PackProgramm (UltimateZip).

so what should i do ?


----------



## thE_29 (17. Feb 2006)

Das was ich gepostet habe einfügen


----------



## Destiny1985 (17. Feb 2006)

ok habe also folgendes in der registry hinzugefügt

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.jar\shell\open\command

dort habe ich rechte maustaste, neu - zeichenfolge. Diese neue zeichenfolge heisst open und hat als Wert java -jar %1  ...

problem hat sich dadurch nicht gelöst ...


----------



## thE_29 (17. Feb 2006)

Mhm..

Den alten Kontext hast gelöscht?

Und benenne es mal statt "open" "llalalala" oder so, damit du auch sicher gehn kannst, das es das ist!


----------



## Destiny1985 (17. Feb 2006)

alten kontext ? oO


----------



## thE_29 (17. Feb 2006)

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.JAR habe ich, und darin ist ein Eintrag von dem PackProgramm (UltimateZip). 


Den da


----------



## abollm (19. Feb 2006)

Destiny1985 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es geht net, das ich auf eine jar-Datei doppelklicke !
> 
> Der Fehler, der dann kommt, ist:
> 
> ...



Beantworte doch einmal folgende Fragen:

1. Frage (von L-ectron-X), s. o.:

Lässt sie sich mit

```
java -jar MeinJar.jar
```
oder

```
javaw -jar MeinJar.jar
```
starten?

Wenn 1. nein, dann die Frage nach der CLASSPATH-Variable:

2. Wie sieht die auf deinem _und_ auf dem anderen Rechner aus?

Sind Unterschiede vorhanden oder anders gefragt: benötigt deine JAR evtl. eine andere Bibliothek, die auf deinem Rechner nicht vorhanden ist? Ich meine, wenn du die _identisch gleiche_ JAR-Datei auf dem einen Rechner zum Laufen und auf dem anderen eben nicht zum Laufen bekommst, dann liegt es an imkompatiblen Einstellungen auf dem einen Rechner.

Hth


----------

